# Dead Down Wind



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

Has anyone used Dead Down Wind products? I tried using it and seem to now be calingany coyotes in, is it just bad stands, or could it be the Dead Down Wind?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

What is Dead Down Wind exactly?


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

This is a group of produts that use enzemes used like shampoos, deodorants, soaps, shaving cream, sprays, etc...


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Forget it, it ain't going to work on a DEAD DOWNWIND real coyotes nose. :eyeroll:

I don't understand how people can lie and get away with it when it comes to advertising? :******:

You really got to watch out when it comes to predator hunting, lots of new products out there that don't really work the way they want you to think...All they want is your money......Be careful.


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

What will work then?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nothing, they'r gonna smell you if they go down wind, no matter what. There's nothing that'll cover up a persons scent. We've got one of the most unique smells of any animal and the slightest hint of it will be noticed by the whiley coyotes. I say shoot 'em before they bust ya anyways!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

weasle414 said:


> Nothing, they'r gonna smell you if they go down wind, no matter what. There's nothing that'll cover up a persons scent.


+1


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Danny B said:


> Forget it, it ain't going to work on a DEAD DOWNWIND real coyotes nose. :eyeroll:
> 
> I don't understand how people can lie and get away with it when it comes to advertising? :ticked:
> 
> You really got to watch out when it comes to predator hunting, lots of new products out there that don't really work the way they want you to think...All they want is your money......Be careful.


+1


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Varmintz, the only thing that well work on a coyotes nose, is kill it before it gets downwind. 
That's why I tell people to pay attention to the downwind side of there stand, because that's where most coyotes head.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

DannyB, I agree with you entirely. They sell a lot of gimmicks for predator hunting, and even more for archery deer hunting. I shot my first deer in 1960 with a bow, and have killed one (or two or three when I have extra tags) nearly every year since. In that time I have seen more crap that was worthless than --- well you perhaps can imagine it. It's like fish hooks, some of them hook more fisherman than fish.

Many years ago a hunter/writer in Montana removed the servos from his radio controlled airplane. He used them to remove a stopper from a vial. Then he put different scents in these vials and set them on a stump 200 yards off an elk trail that he could monitor with a spotting scope from his house. When animals were downwind he would pop the cork. Most scents that were advertised to practically drag the animal to you by their nose more often than not scared the animals.

Now there are people who swear by scent lock clothing. I'll believe it when I see it with my own eyes that you can be upwind of the average deer and they will not pick up your scent. Animals pick up on the scent of a predator and that's why Native Americans often fasted and sat in sweat lodges for days before a hunt. Then they hunted into or crosswind.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Read an article the other day where a guy said he used a small plastic bottle with talcum powder to aid him in wind shift and direction . He said he use the scented perfume type because as he put it, even if he couldn't see the powder after it dispersed he sometimes could smell it and know the wind has shifted. When asked about if using the scented powder spooking the predator he said if they smell my perfume talcum powder they have already smelled me and are long gone. Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

You guys have it right! All the Scent lock and scent BS is just that. First of all, you could be sitting next to me, scent lock or blue jeans and I may or may not smell anything, but turn and breath right in my face - no matter what you have had to eat or drink and I WILL smell something. Factor in now that if I can smell your breath, a coyote can probably tell you what brand of beer you had 3 days ago. Just one small example. The companies out there are brainwashing hunters (who may not have the personal experience) into thinking that if they aren't using their products, that they will not get the big buck, coyote or whatever. Don't get sucked in! Many deer, coyote and other videos are designed to do just that - suck you into their products. A good case in point is the chat you guys had regarding Randy Anderson and "his" hot dog call (among other things). Save your money........just shoot em before they get down wind!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Funny you mention Randy Anderson. I have nothing against him or anyone making a buck or two in this sport, they seem to be coming out of the woodwork in the last few years lol. 
Nobody ever heard of Randy Anderson 15 years ago in the World of predator hunting until Primos came along and made him a famous predator caller with there videos, calls and advertising. 
Randy Anderson is a very good example of what "advertising" can do to the public. In my opinion Primos did one hell of a job selling there line of goods to the public.
Again......when you buy something relating to predator hunting be careful. They are out there to take your hard earned money and some of them are not always honest about it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gohon, Kdog, DannyB, there is only one bad thing about us telling everyone about scent and hoax products. Many people think if they have them that's all it takes. Now the people who believe us will learn to hunt. That means they will kill animals, that they would not otherwise. The downside is if they are dead, they aren't in the field for us to kill. I often ask myself, do I want to tell people this. That is kind of shooting myself in the head isn't it? :lost: 
I think if I put 100 lb fish line and a hook on my decoy I could land a coyote. Do I want to tell everyone what I am doing? I think I'll keep that one to myself. If others start doing it, then it becomes just another mediocre technique. :gag:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok, from now on I'm going to tell new hunters to face the wind and keep there eyes pelled in that direction for incoming coyotes. 
Be sure to load your shotgun with #7 shoot because they have more pellets and don't forget your .17rimfire for those long range shots. 
Walk 2 miles to every stand and make 2 hr stands, be sure you are on top of the hill so you can see everything. 
Hold your nose and spray a little scent killer on your face, maybe a little in your mouth to get rid of your bad breath. Oh, don't forget your butt, spray that real good. 
How I'm I doing plainsman lol. :roll:


----------



## CoyoteRich (Jan 5, 2007)

I thaught Dead Down Wind happened after you eat bad mexican food !!!!
LOL
CoyoteRich


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i dont see the need for scent lok, or sprays, but when i am stand hunting, i do shower with scent away, just so i dont live residual perfumes from soap on anything i touch on the way in.

danny b, on the randy anderson thing, he made his first videos all on his own. he was filming his own hunts for years, and finaly decided to edit and produce his own films. after a couple years primos picked him up, and did that whole thing. before that, he did alot to promote tal lockwood, dan thompson, and rick pallets calls.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Danny B said:


> Hold your nose and spray a little scent killer on your face


I love it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Danny lol, Perfect :beer:

I reread my post, I do hope everyone knows that was tongue in cheek. It probably wasn't funny enough to come off that way. I would say I'm not going to quit my day job and go into comedy, but darn I already quit my day job.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

If not A implies B, but A is false then (not A) implies B, is vacuously true. 
Looks like you have to take up comedy.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

neb_bo, in no way I'm I trying to put down Randy Anderson, I'm sure he is a great guy. But it's all about advertising and BIG money nowadays. Those who don't think so need to take a closer look. Just my opinion...thanks.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah, i agree. i wish he wouldnt have tied up with primos, but i cant blame him for wanting his peice of pie. i dont think will primos made him though.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

My example earlier using Randy Anderson was not a shot at him, rather a shot at all the commercial BS that Primos adds to the mix. Randy produced a couple of the best coyote videos that I have seen - back when he was doing it himself. Primos noticed the talent and quality, and made their move. No doubt that Randy Anderson is the real deal, I just don't think that Primos is.


----------

